# Why were the Beaslbob threads closed?



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I didn't even finish reading all the threads about this. Heck, I didn't even make it past the first page. Hogwash!

Ya know...for some reason I'm a little discouraged about all this. I don't know what the big deal is actually. It's a project. It's a learning mechanism. I do experiments in the hobby all the time. There is not one day that goes by where I don't have some sort of exerpiment working.

Bob is obviously and experienced hobbyist and knows exactly what he is doing. Are his methods unorthadox? Maybe. Who really cares actually. Isn't this all about a learning experience?

And all the negative attention this has garnered is hog wash. Proof? Absolutely. You, or in this case Bob, will definately have to provide proof via test results and pics. Anyone can type anything they want and make it sound good. If you are going to conduct a test, you must be able to support it via evidence. Fully document what you are doing. Period.

I know several people who keep planted tanks without filtration and only top of the water. In a perferct enivronment with the perfect balance, it's good. Would I recommend to a beginner? Of course not. Half the things I do, I wouldn't recommend to beginning hobbyists either.

Same can be said about acclimation. Plop and Drop, drip, No acclimation...it's all up for debate. People keeping fish species in water parms that they aren't meant to be in. Another example.

Folks, this hobby is all about learning. These forums are designed for just that. Helping others "learn" about the hobby. Where would we be if no one ever did stuff like this. We'd go to a store, buy a tank and {hork} gravel, throw fish in there and then do absolutely nothing with it. 

We've all been there before. Us experienced folks have been in the noob shoes before. We learned of new and exciting things and have done them ourselves. We've even learned things on our own from what we ourselves have been able to piece together.

Ok...I'm done for now. I'll go back now and read all the other stuffs. I don't think it's a big deal at all. Build the tank, document it and share your results with others to LEARN by it.

Again all the negative attention is very discouraging.

Bob..you have my vote of cofidence on this. Many out here have even built tanks based on what you have mentioned. If that is the case...then they are just as wrong for setting one of these tanks up.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

I haven't been on in a few days so this si the first I'm hearing of this. Clearly some people shouldn't run websites or be moderators. A public forum will always have posts out of the norm. Forcing a single flavor on everyone leads to no new discoveries or expereinces. The moderators want to force their bland lives on us and show us how miserable they really are. This site is one of the least used though so here's part the reason why. Let people micromanage you like this and it's shame on you. 

This site is a joke anyway I won't use it any further and I won't miss it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is an explanation in the threads as to why they were closed, it got into more of a banter fest than what it should have been. If you read my post on Beaslbob builds it explains why. I even ask Bob to start a journal on it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Levi said:


> I haven't been on in a few days so this si the first I'm hearing of this. Clearly some people shouldn't run websites or be moderators. A public forum will always have posts out of the norm. Forcing a single flavor on everyone leads to no new discoveries or expereinces. The moderators want to force their bland lives on us and show us how miserable they really are. This site is one of the least used though so here's part the reason why. Let people micromanage you like this and it's shame on you.
> 
> This site is a joke anyway I won't use it any further and I won't miss it.


I think you need to read the reasons before making judgement on me. I wasn't forcing anything on anyone but the threads were getting that way so I stopped them and for a good reason. 

But if you think we are a farce, your more than welcome to leave, but would rather you read what I wrote and stay but that is your choice.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Levi said:


> I haven't been on in a few days so this si the first I'm hearing of this. Clearly some people shouldn't run websites or be moderators. A public forum will always have posts out of the norm. Forcing a single flavor on everyone leads to no new discoveries or expereinces. The moderators want to force their bland lives on us and show us how miserable they really are. This site is one of the least used though so here's part the reason why. Let people micromanage you like this and it's shame on you.
> 
> This site is a joke anyway I won't use it any further and I won't miss it.


To be honest it would be bad moderating skills to let threads like that get out of hand.We have to keep the site civil.We encourage Bob to make a build thread,and Ive done so from the start of his idea.I do not agree with all the pit for pat stuff and the hitting below the belt on him as well as everyone else was getting way to out of control.Therefore what was done was necessary.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

One mod on here seemed to make this a personal attack, had he not jumped on him the way he did this probably would not have gone this far, if you read the beginning posts others were interested then our mod, jrman83, jumps on demanding things and it turns into what it did. Reefing madness has nothing to add other than jumping in and making comments that seem to be a little bit attack worthy, but that is ok. Bob did nothing more than ask others what their thoughts were on what he planned, note also he did not even start it yet and the drama starts with a mod. As pointed out we would be nowhere in this hobby if it were not for people like Bob thinking outside the box. I think this could have been avoided by one mod just keeping up with the posts and responding appropriately as a mod should. I have to disagree with Levi, this forum is extremely helpful and active for new people, or at least was when I first joined, and I agree with Susan for locking it, thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you dutch for understanding, and you pointed out the reasons as to why it was locked mainly for the benefit of the forum.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

dirtydutch4x said:


> One mod on here seemed to make this a personal attack, had he not jumped on him the way he did this probably would not have gone this far, if you read the beginning posts others were interested then our mod, jrman83, jumps on demanding things and it turns into what it did. Reefing madness has nothing to add other than jumping in and making comments that seem to be a little bit attack worthy, but that is ok.


How does what I said say all of that?



> All i know is this thread better not do away with what would be considered the "normal" safe practices of tank keeping or it will get shut down before it is started


Didn't you say this?


> You know I do understand the point that you are all making to Bob


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

We are not going any farther with this, The threads are locked, reasons explained and leave it at that.

James even though the threads are locked they are readable, if you read my post on it this could have been avoided and comments could have been made to me in there. Please people don't start it again. And thanks..


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I respect everyone out here.

I say leave the topic open for discussion. If people start bashing the OP or other members...delete those posts with extreme prejudice. Plain and simple

Otherwise....argue your point on the logic and the project. His way, my way, your way...it's all up for debate. We're not debating the person(s) involved* ONLY* the topic at hand.

There is no room in any forum for people bashing.

If my words are too harsh for some...then I apologize. I'm always up for a good debate and will definately chime in if I feel it. I don't care about the person...I'm only in it for the topic. Leave the topic open for discussion and clean up the negative remarks towards people themselves.

Ok Sue... I won't say anything else on this matter. If an actual journal shows up and a discussion for that topic appears, then I will partake.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*stop This Now*


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Things got personal, and angry, and I'm glad the thread was stopped. 

The ideas weren't stopped, and I'm sure we can all discuss them on further threads, while keeping the whole thing civil and polite. Nobody got banned and life and learning goes on. We were in a bad groove, so we stop that song and move on.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

OKAYYY! I've read this thread,that thread, the other thread,and the poll,and I still haven't heard from Jerry Springer!!!!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

hahaha.... so i used to be on here a lot. Then about a year ago things changed and i would log in over my phone to read and stopped posting since people got all uppity with the INTERNET MUSCLES(beer muscles online). I remember when the moderators werent mods and people were looking to one another for help. and now stuff like this happens. delete the posts that FLAME other users. If your a mod you should know how to be PC and handle things outside of the forums themselves. ITs management 101. 

ALso we are all adults here. Ms Franklin said it best....la la la something bout RESPECT la la la... If we cant all play well with others move to a different sand box where you do play well. I respect all of the people who hand out free information on here. It has helped me 1000 times more then any LFS ever has. Bad info and internet attitudes has also hurt my tanks. 

I havent read all the posts that caused this Thread and probably never will, but lets just help out the newbies. Support the ones that will support us and move on.


...one last thing....

MODS get rid of the threads about shoes, shirts, purses, watches, jerseys, etc etc etc. That stuff has been going on for over a year now. Just verify human and make a section for new people until they get MOD approval to post in the big people section. \

thank you, rant over...
by the way anyone in the Waco, TX area want 2 55g fish tanks? I moved here and have no room so I had to down grade?


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Now that i found a thread that wasn't closed I can give my .02

I think anyone should be able to do what they want. If he wants to share his method and forums don't like the banter, he should start a blog. He could put the link to it in his signature for people to see and he can deal with the comments on his own.

I used part of his method, the substrate layers. But, I test, have a filter, heater, and use chems. I will say I have had many issues but that is my own fault.

I would rather learn about more options that just what a petstore recommends.


----------

